# Lifeproof case for iphone 4



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Just picked up the lifeproof case for the iPhone today. it fits the 4S perfectly. Am aware about the ambient light sensor. not a problem.
very good quality. feels sturdy. 100% water proof. its been subrmerged multiple times. quit thin also. definitely a good product for our hobby!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice how much? And where you get it?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

best buy has them for $79.99
they come in 5 colors i think.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

does it cover up the sensor? so does that mean it just doesnt work anymore?

I was about to order one for myself as well.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Those look great! I'm currently using a otterbox for my i-phone but if I get in the deep stuff I put my phone inside a waterproof storage box.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

thats the best case in the world i own one been having it for about a month now and i take ma phone mudd riding with me and dont have to worry about it anymore. record vids while ur bike is going under water amazing prodect best idea ever


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the ones after nov 1 should be reworked for the 4S's slightly moved ambient light sensor. 
all that doesnt work is the auto-adjust.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh ok so it should be fine for mine then... word... Soon as my rebate card from ATT comes in Im ordering one.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

anyone who bought a lifeproof after oct 1 is eligible to get a free replacement improved 4s version free of charge.
email [email protected] to get squared away.


----------



## Cobb_05 (Oct 3, 2011)

I love mine!!!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Seems like a lot of money for a case, but I guess its cheaper than have to buy & wait for a new phone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

LOVING it so far. Very thin & light. Only complaint is that I have a small air gap between the plastic cover and screen. Makes a little difficult when scrolling & texting. But other than that I love it. My otter box plastic cover fit right up against the screen.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

They have these for the 3's?

My otterbox was junk, defender series I think.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> LOVING it so far. Very thin & light. Only complaint is that I have a small air gap between the plastic cover and screen. Makes a little difficult when scrolling & texting. But other than that I love it. My otter box plastic cover fit right up against the screen.


if you put a screen protector on it and then put it in the case that air gap will go away


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I thought about that but then the sensitivity will be worse.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah I thought about that but then the sensitivity will be worse.


I had a zagg protector under my otter box cover and the touch sensitivity didn't change... I only removed it cuz I messed it up removing the otter box one day... 


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish they made one for the EVO 4G I would get one. Just watched a vid on you toube of a guy snorkling with his I Phone :bigeyes:.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I just ordered the Ballistic case for my iPhone 4s for just under $50 Canadian with shipping. I don't think it's as waterproof, but it'll do.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

whats she look like


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Phreebsd tested his...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Do they guarantee it to be water proof? I want one, but these phones aren't cheap to replace.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i listen to music in the shower with mine... lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i mudd ride with mine and no water got in it. even record vids of us mudding with it while phone goes under wateer. i will post the pics and vids for yall this phone case is great! id buy one if u dont have one!


----------

